# Autonomie Magic Mouse



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas ce que c'est que ces piles rechargeables de m... que j'ai acheté mais une fois chargées, je ne dépasse pas les 64% d'autonomie. Et j'en suis à plus de 2 ou 3 recharges. :mouais:

Comme ça me gonfle, je tente un retour aux piles non rechargeables. Au moins là, je pars avec 100% d'autonomie.


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2010)

Moi, j'ai les piles d'origine depuis le mois de novembre, sans avoir jamais éteint la souris, et j'en suis encore à 49% d'autonomie.
Pourtant, je l'utilise régulièrement, entre une heure et quatre heures par jour...

Mais je dois sans doute faire des mouvements très sobres.


----------



## chafpa (23 Janvier 2010)

Je suis sceptique car j'ai eu mon Mac le 13 décembre et ce matin, c'est le second changement de piles.

je ne l'arrête jamais mais à ce rythme, je vais regarder pour des piles rechargeables


----------



## GrayStorm (23 Janvier 2010)

Bizarre ces énormes différences de consommation. De quoi ça pourrait venir ?


----------



## chafpa (23 Janvier 2010)

Je l'ignore. Perso, les piles sont de la marque Energizer alkaline AA avec date de validité 2016 donc ce n'est pas un vieux stock


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Janvier 2010)

Celles que je viens de mettre sont des Duracell Ultra Extra Power. Je verrai combien de temps elles vont tenir considérant que celles livrées d'origine avaient tenu 3 semaines.


----------



## GrayStorm (23 Janvier 2010)

Je vais peut-être dire une connerie, mais ça pourrait pas aussi venir de la surface où la souris est posée ?
Une surface conductrice (même faiblement) de courant et la main sur la souris fermerait une sorte de circuit électrique qui viderait les piles plus rapidement ?


----------



## chafpa (23 Janvier 2010)

Je n'ai pas changé de tapis.

Mon ancienne souris Logitech Laser, je ne me souviens plus si j'ai changé ses piles en 2009 et avec le même temps d'utilisation quotidien et sans jamais l'arrêter non plus


----------



## fredintosh (23 Janvier 2010)

Ma souris est directement sur une table en bois massif.

Mais au delà du support, je pense que c'est la façon de la déplacer (mouvements incessants ou bien parcimonieux) qui doit faire la différence.
J'ai déjà pu observer que de nombreux utilisateurs ne peuvent s'empêcher de bouger en permanence leur souris, sans raison valable.
Ou bien d'autres la bougent très lentement d'un point à un autre, ce qui fait que la transmission de données vers l'ordi dure 2 fois plus longtemps, donc épuise les piles plus vite, j'imagine...

Personnellement, je sais que je bouge la souris assez peu, et que mes déplacements sont rapides. Ça doit aider.


----------



## XClone (28 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, pour avoir utilisé des piles rechargeables sur des claviers Logitech(à l'époque où je travaillais sur PC...il ya 2 semaines encore...), je suis revenu sur des piles classiques car les piles rechargeables ont une puissance de 1.2 V et non pas 1.5.


----------



## TiteLine (10 Février 2010)

Premier bilan de l'utilisation des accus :
J'étais très contente , piles chargées autour de 85 % la première fois, le niveau a baissé lentement ... jusqu'à hier où il est passé de 46% à 10 % en l'espace de 5 secondes avec une méga déconnexion au final. J'ignore combien de temps elles ont véritablement tenu car je me suis absentée en janvier.

Là, elles sont rechargées à 95 % . On verra bien combien de temps elles vont durer


----------



## chafpa (10 Février 2010)

XClone a dit:


> je suis revenu sur des piles classiques car les piles rechargeables ont une puissance de 1.2 V et non pas 1.5.


Faux problème :

- http://www.ni-cd.net/accusphp/faq/index.php#remplacerpiles


----------



## jhala (10 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Pour moi, les piles fournies ont duré 2 mois quasiment jour pour jour.
Utilisation quotidienne entre 1 heure et 3 heures par jour.

Moi qui essaie de faire gaffe à l'environnement un minimum, c'est un peu moyen le coup des piles.
Ceux qui bossent toute la journée sur Mac avec cette souris, j'ose pas imaginer la conso de piles !

Certains l'ont forcément déjà dit mais je ne pige pas pourquoi ils n'ont pas mis une batterie rechargeable avec un dock pour la recharger, ou autre.
Le pire, c'est que cette souris est vraiment top et que j'aurai du mal à m'en passer.


----------



## chafpa (10 Février 2010)

jhala a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> Pour moi, les piles fournies ont duré 2 mois quasiment jour pour jour.
> Utilisation quotidienne entre 1 heure et 3 heures par jour.
> 
> ...


Tu as fort bien résumé la situation. Quand on l'utilise 6 heures par jour, tu devines le résultat :mouais:

Alors, malgré ce qui s'écrit sur les accus de 1,2 V ..... les miens sont en commande


----------



## jhala (10 Février 2010)

Après une recherche rapide sur le net, je vois qu'il existe des piles rechargeable 1,5 volts.

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'elles valent en utilisation dans une magic mouse ?


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2010)

Les accus rechargeables de 1,5 v feront aussi bien l'affaire que les 1,2 v


----------



## jhala (11 Février 2010)

Est-ce que le surplus d'autonomie d'une pile rechargeable 1,5 v est intéressant par rapport à une 1,2 v?
Si quelqu'un en utilise, je serais curieux de savoir le niveau de batterie affichée par la souris et le temps d'utilisation moyen constaté.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2010)

La question semble puérile : Est-ce que pour une même voiture, même moteur, même type de conduite, même condition climatique et même parcours routier, un réservoir de 80 litres aura plus d'autonomie qu'un réservoir de 60 litres ?

Franchement, je me marre


----------



## jhala (11 Février 2010)

Je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de puéril à demander si il est plus intéressant d'acheter des piles rechargeables 1,5 v que des 1,2 v ?
Ce n'est pas forcément évident ? Rapport qualité/prix et tout ça ?


----------



## chafpa (11 Février 2010)

Si tu ramènes cela au strict plan financier, c'est exact :rose:

Mais il me semble évident que des acus de 1,5 v doivent avoir plus d'autonomie, à qualité égale bien sûr, que des accus de 1,2 v 

J'ai déjà posté sur ce topic le lien d'un site qui explique cela bien mieux que moi


----------



## paultin (13 Février 2010)

Magic Mouse sous le sapin de noël et aujourd'hui premier changement de piles. Les Energizer livrées avec n'auront tenu que 2 mois. Je les ai remplacé par le même type de pile mais opterai pour des accus très rapidement si la conso est toujours aussi élevée.
Est-ce que l'utilisation d'un logiciel comme BetterTouchTool ou Magicprefers peut avoir une influence sur la conso de l'outil ?
Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## TiteLine (10 Juillet 2010)

Retour sur les accus : je pense que les miens sont des 1,2 V et ils durent moins longtemps que les piles.d'origine pour une charge assez longue.

J'ai décidé de retester des piles classiques. Depuis presque deux mois j'utilise des energizer ultimate et le niveau est à 56% alors que je n'éteins pas la bestiole tous les soirs.


----------



## fabphoto (10 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

J'en avait un peu mare de changer les piles, la 1ere fois au bout d'un mois la 2e au bout de mois. J'ai acheté des piles au lithium et là miracle depuis le 8 juin je suis toujours à 100%

Certes, ces piles sont plus chères mais terriblement plus rentrables


----------



## djio101 (12 Juillet 2010)

Mac reçu mercredi 7 juillet...y'a pas une semaine.
Aujourd'hui, piles de la Magic Mouse à 68% !!!!
Je pense prendre des actions chez Energizer à ce rythme-là...
Un peu calmé, sur ce coup.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Juillet 2010)

J'utilise des Varta rechargeables 2500 mAh qui ont l'air de tenir à peu près la distance (en tout cas, elles marchent mieux que les piles rechargeables de merde que j'utilisais avant). Mais j'ai commandé sur un site de ventes privées des 2700 mAh pour voir ce que ça donne.


----------



## r e m y (31 Octobre 2010)

J'utilise depuis quelque temps une magic Mouse.

Jusqu'à aujourd'hui elle fonctionnait sur les piles d'origine. Les piles étant usées, j'ai rechargé les accus que j'utilisais auparavant dans une Mighty Mouse (2100 mAh)

Et bine, même rechargés à fond, ces accus ne fonctionnent pas dans la MagicMouse. Le voyant vert de la MagicMouse ne s'allume jamais.

j'ai dû remettre des piles normales, et là, pas de souci. La MagicMouse est repartie...

C'est bizarre non?

Une idée de l'origine de cette "incompatibilité"?

(J'ai remis ces accus dans mon ancienne MightyMouse, dont la boulette est complètement naze, et ça a fonctionné sans pb avec une charge indiquée à 68%...)


----------



## eldison (5 Novembre 2010)

Histoire de relancer,


Depuis noël 2009 J'ai changé 4 fois les piles de ma magic, cela fait 3 semaines que j'ai repris ma souris à fil, car je me tâte à acheter le chargeur Apple, 
d'ailleurs quand pensez vous de ce chargeur ?


----------



## r e m y (6 Novembre 2010)

Mes anciennes piles rechargeables n'étant pas reconnues par ma MagicMouse, je me suis laissé tenté par e chargeur Apple.

Il fonctionne bien
Charge assez lente (5h pour recharger 2 piles)
les 6 piles rechargeables fournies sont des accu 1,2V 1900 mAh

le point bizarre c'est que bien que ce soit des accus délivrant 1,2V, quand on les installe dans la MagicMouse, l'indicateur d'autonomie de la MagicMouse indique une charge à 95% (100% quand on met des piles classiques)
alors que si je les mets dans ma vieille MightyMouse, l'indicateur de charge indique 68%...

Comme si la MagicMouse reconnaissait qu'elle est alimentée par des accus rechargeables et adaptait sa mesure de charge en changeant d'échelle selon qu'on lui donne des piles classiques (délivrant 1,5V) ou des accus (délivrant 1,2V)


----------



## eldison (6 Novembre 2010)

Merci 
Effectivement, cela reste assez curieux ...


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2010)

Avec l'iMac 27" (achat en mai 2010), la MM fonctionne avec des rechargeables NiMH *GP 2100* (1,2V/2050 mA) depuis que les piles d'origine sont mortes (10 jours après l'achat).
Au maximum de leur rechargement, la MM affiche 81% d'autonomie (le clavier, lui, un peu plus, autour de 85%). En dessous de 10-12%, je commence à avoir des soucis.
La souris est très gourmande, le clavier nettement moins (je viens seulement de changer les piles d'origine).



Et j'ai toujours ce pb lors de la reconnexion après changement de batterie: sans redémarrage ou reconnexion dans le menu BT de la MM avec une 2e souris filaire (!), impossible d'utiliser la MM: là, ma MM Apple fait très 20e siècle, très Windows 95 (et son _Plug and Pray_ )


----------



## jhala (19 Novembre 2010)

Lors de la reconnexion après un changement de piles, un double-clic sur la Magicmouse et c'est reparti.
Du moins, pour moi, ça fonctionne.


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Novembre 2010)

Voyons, j'essaie de comprendre comment on utilise ce chargeur Apple:
On charge d'abord les 2 accus pour la Magic Mouse (par exemple) puis au besoin les 2 accus pour le clavier puis les 2 derniers accus pour le prochain besoin que l'on laisse en attente sur le chargeur au cas où.
Ma question est donc la suivante: Que se passe t il si 2 accus restent plusieurs jours (voir plusieurs semaines) chargés et en attente sur le chargeur ?
Apple se vante de fournir un chargeur qui consomme trés peu en veille (10 fois moins que la moyenne disent ils) mais est ce bien raisonnable de garder en permanence 2 accus sur ce chargeur (Car ça serait bien ça l'intérêt du système non ?: Avoir toujours 2 accus chargés prêts à l'emploi).
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2010)

Comme pour tout chargeur ou appareil connecté au secteur: pour éviter de consommer, débranche car non, ce n'est pas raisonnable.
Charge la 3e paire quand tu arrives à 15% de charge sur le premier des périphériques, puis celle fatiguée tu la recharges quand tu as un périphérique qui arrive à 15% etc.
La seule chose importante à se souvenir, c'est qu'il vaut mieux que ce soit toujours les mêmes paires qui soient sur le même appareil, et donc, mettre une marque, une gommette par ex. pour ne pas les mélanger.

_[Accessoirement, après test, pour le problème mentionné plus haut, je n'ai pas le problème de souris quand elle est à pleine charge, j'imagine qu'en dessous d'une certaine puissance, le BT n'arrive pas à se "repérer/repairer"]_


----------



## pepeye66 (19 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> ...
> La seule chose importante à se souvenir, c'est qu'il vaut mieux que ce soit toujours les mêmes paires qui soient sur le même appareil, et donc, mettre une marque, une gommette par ex. pour ne pas les mélanger.



Ce qui veut dire que je recharge le jeu (par exemple) du clavier et qu'aussitôt chargé je le remet dans le clavier ? et idem pour la Magic Mouse ?
Et que donc il y aura un troisième jeu qui ne me sert que quelques heures pour l'un ou l'autre des périphériques...Le temps de charger le jeu d'accus affecté...C'est bien çà ?
Ce troisième jeu pourrait bien être un jeu de piles alors non ?


----------



## teo (19 Novembre 2010)

Non, pas vraiment.
Ce que je voulais dire, c'est juste une proposition basée sur ce que je fais, qui me semble logique d'après ce que je connais des batteries.

Je pars du principe d'avoir 3 paires.

Paire du clavier (A) + Paire de la souris (B) + Paire de rechange (C)

La paire B tombe en rade en premier, tu la remplaces par la C chargée à bloc, la B devient celle de rechange, tu la laisses dans un tiroir.
La A tombe en rade, tu la remplaces par la nouvelle paire de rechange. La A va dans le tiroir.
Celle de la souris retombe en panne, tu reprend celle du tiroir et la remplace et ainsi de suite. 
Il y aura toujours du mouvement et chaque paire sera utilisée à tour de rôle, avec un passage plus ou moins long dans le tiroir et tu n'as jamais de passage à vide où tu n'as plus de batteries à mettre dans tes périphériques (l'intérêt de la 3e paire).
Pour savoir où tu en es, tu vas dans les Préfs Système/Souris/Clavier ou dans le menu BT de la barre de menu ou tu utilises un widget de type Batterie Level qui t'indique la charge de chaque périphérique BT connecté à ton Mac, directement dans Dashboard. 
Pour éviter de te tromper, tu les différencies comme tu veux.

Et ne les laisse pas en charge continuellement, ça bouffe de l'énergie pour rien, comme ton chargeur de téléphone, ta télé ou ta chaine en veille. Après, si tu veux cramer et payer des watt/h pour rien, tu fais ce que tu veux.

Wala


----------



## pepeye66 (20 Novembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> ...
> La seule chose importante à se souvenir, c'est qu'il vaut mieux que ce soit toujours les mêmes paires qui soient sur le même appareil, et donc, mettre une marque, une gommette par ex. pour ne pas les mélanger.



OK pour ta dernière réponse, mais au lu de ce que tu as écrit et que je cite ci dessus j'avais des doutes.
Donc on peut faire tourner les accus et pas besoin d'un jeu de piles.


----------

